# butterflies and other insects



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Had a great time at the property this weekend.
The grass was really long. Our main objective was to cut the 10 acres. We got most of it done. The cows next door figured it was alright to come visit us. I was wondering what my dogs were rolling in. Then they jumped on me and guess what next. Yep you guessed it. Time to change my clothes after I gave 2 doggies a bath.
Had time to get a few shots in. The sun stayed behind the clouds most of the time then it would come out. I constantly had to adjust my camera. That in itself gave me a good lesson.

Found a neat little cafe on Highway 71 on the way to Bastrop. It was in the middle of some interesting shops.
Smithville is good for antique hunting.

A huge storm brewed up last night. It was only a couple of miles from us going east and then south.
I saw on the news this morning that it produced golf ball size hail. I'm so glad it missed us. 
Kim Cooper, did you get it in La Grange?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Like the monarch and thistle. All look pretty darn good!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

a couple more..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh good grief. okay, pass on the info girl, how'd you get them all looking so clear???
they're great!

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Koru, its that Nikkor made by Nikon 55-200mm VR lens that does the job for me. All hand held shots.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Koru, its that Nikkor made by Nikon 55-200mm VR lens that does the job for me. All hand held shots.


hand held? brilliant!

can you choose one of the photos and tell me all the exif data you can for it? i've been learning a little more about my D80 but still have a long way to go.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

F25
1/80 sec.
no flash
focal length 200mm

Koru, I'm not sure how to copy and paste my Exif data yet.
So far I only know how to pull it up off my screen.
Had I left this photo on F25 when it was cloudy it would've turned out black. The sun was out all the way and it was very bright outside. Otherwise I would've had it around F8
and set at 125 at 200mm.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Karen,

If you download the image to you computer you will be able to read the data. Just right click the image on the site and select "Save Picture as", then chose a place to save it. I always use my desktop. Then you can read the EXIF data with a reader or even Micro soft itself. Once the photo is on your desktop or where ever. Right click on it and select properties. The the Summary tab at the top. If you don't see the date click on the button that says advanced.

Be aware that not all images on the web carry exif data.


Here is the information on the last message photo wiht the missing info stripped out... I used exif reader to extract it. Do a web search for it. It is free.

Filename : collecting_pollen_(Small).jpg
JFIF_APP1 : Exif
Main Information
Make : NIKON CORPORATION
Model : NIKON D50
Software : Picasa 3.0
DateTime : 2008:05:11 00:01:43
Sub Information
ExposureTime : 1/80Sec
FNumber : F25.0
ExposureProgram : Manual
ExifVersion : 0221
DateTimeOriginal : 2008:05:11 00:01:43
DateTimeDigitized : 2008:05:11 00:01:43
CompressedBitsPerPixel : 4/1 (bit/pixel)
ExposureBiasValue : EV0.0
MaxApertureValue : F5.7
MeteringMode : Division
LightSource : Fine
Flash : Not fired
FocalLength : 200.00(mm)
UserComment : 
ExifImageWidth : 422
ExifImageHeight : 480


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Karen,
> 
> If you download the image to you computer you will be able to read the data. Just right click the image on the site and select "Save Picture as", then chose a place to save it. I always use my desktop. Then you can read the EXIF data with a reader or even Micro soft itself. Once the photo is on your desktop or where ever. Right click on it and select properties. The the Summary tab at the top. If you don't see the date click on the button that says advanced.
> 
> Be aware that not all images on the web carry exif data.


thanks Jack, i forgot all about being able to do that. my microsoft office Picture Manager gives fairly minimal info. it would be nice to have more detail.

rosesm

edited to add... just seen your edit. that's more like what i was wanting  thank you. Exif Reader? i'll have a look and see if i can download it or something like it in the next couple of days, thank you.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy, Nice close-ups. Looks like you've found a niche that you excel in ...rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes-Rich. I sure like macro photography.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wow Sandy...very nice shots....I agree with Rich. "By George...I think youve found it":smile:


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

if you have L-View or (irfan view) it has a* "info"* (i) button that gives a limited amount *but if you click the EXIF info button* it tell ya more that what ya need to know..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I use Opanda IExif viewer. It's a free download and easy to use.
Get it here:
http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/index.html

Once installed, you can right-click your mouse on any picture and it will display the exif information if it is imbedded in the image. Note: Some post processing strips the info out when it makes the web size image and it won't be available for viewing.

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> I use Opanda IExif viewer. It's a free download and easy to use.
> Get it here:
> http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/index.html
> 
> ...


thanks Mike, i just tried it now and wow it's great. what a pity that all photos don't show Exif info though.

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice Sandy. You have improved you focus a great deal and you setting are spot on. I see you are back to manual mode. At least on some images, Are you using aperture priority to get a start point before switching to manual?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Atta Girl!

This is more like it. You're working within the focal range that your lens is designed for. Why the D50????

Take the next to last shot again same time of day and give it just a tad of flash and lose the background trees - that's a money composition.

Nicely done.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree Sandy. The amount of progress you have made is extremely noticable. It's like night and day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

outside Valley Mills


----------

